
Almost a Year After Stallman Was ‘Cancelled’, FSF Has Elected a New President - fsflover
https://itsfoss.com/fsf-new-president/
======
hinkley
> 150 eminent liberals including JK Rowling

Who is still calling Rowling a liberal, let alone an eminent one?

~~~
fsflover
Any links for outsiders?

~~~
DanBC
[https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2020/09/jk-rowling-
transpho...](https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2020/09/jk-rowling-transphobia-
new-novel-troubled-blood-controversy?utm_brand=vanity-fair&utm_social-
type=earned)

~~~
rbecker
Does a single illiberal position disqualify one from being liberal, despite
their other opinions?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politics_of_J._K._Rowling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politics_of_J._K._Rowling)
says she leans left overall.

